# ** A few changes to the 850 XP**



## Southernmuddjunkie (Mar 27, 2012)

I made a few changes to my 2010 850 xp over the past couple of weeks. Let me know what you guys think.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Wow. Nice! Now there's a few bucks spent...lol


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

VERY NICE INDEED! Looks great SMJ :rockn:


----------



## Remington721 (Dec 24, 2011)

Looks very nice!


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie (Mar 27, 2012)

Thanks guys! I thought it turned out good.


----------

